# Used f2000 vs NEW Ricoh Ri1000



## l AliAs l (Jan 19, 2018)

Need some advice. Seen Epson running. Which is the better choice?


----------



## l AliAs l (Jan 19, 2018)

Looking to purchase within the next day or so, if you have an opinion I’d like to hear it. Maybe the better question is this.... has anajet changed Alford the better since the Ricoh purchase or is it more of the same? Secondly Epson is known to be stingy with their print heads and diy self service... has anyone had issues with this? Especially when it comes to the printhead replacement since it IS a consumable.


----------



## l AliAs l (Jan 19, 2018)

A comparison would be nice but maybe isn’t available. How about anyone that has purchased the Ri 1000? Any comments on the machine?


----------



## Rossomeness (Nov 21, 2018)

These is a thread about the Ri 1000 in the Anajet section with some comments and thoughts. 

Also, I came across a couple in Texas that have a YouTube channel that recently bought one. He does an entire maintenance cycle on video (30 minutes or so.) They also have a 30 minute video on the "what vendors don't tell you about DTG" which I thought was interesting. I believe their channel was Blue Knight Apparel. Check it out.


----------



## Rossomeness (Nov 21, 2018)

Also, if you end up getting either, I'd love to hear a follow up with your thoughts about them.


----------



## shannon2259 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi I'm new to DTG but brought a Epson f2000 back November last year.
I find its very easy to use and maintain. Leave machine on 24/7 do not turn off.
Do what it tells you to do everyday and cap clean every day, after use
Garment creator- Just wish it had placements to show you where to place pocket logos instead of guessing and getting A4 paper and placing it on garment and wasting ink to get placement right.
I have seen a lot of users getting the Kothri program and using this with it to give more vibrant prints. I have not got that yet as selling shirts is not easy.lol
I also wish their was one machine that could print on poly shirts instead of doing the testing I,m doing now with the Epson poly pretreatment,you waste a lot of ink.
INK-its expensive here in Australia around $250 per ink for 600ml Would be a lot better if you could buy bulk ink and reusable printer cartridges. But I guess that's where Epson make their money.
PLATANS-I have a lot but again very expensive, I have brought the sleeve platan thinking you could print on the whole sleeve but it,s only to do top of sleeves.
well that's my thoughts, hope it helps


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

With DTG, unless you know what you are doing buy new. These machines require constant maintenance and the process is very challenging in the beginning. Buy new with support 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l AliAs l (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks for the replies! Blue knight are the only ones I’ve seen with the machine so I’m a bit nervous to be number two. On the anajet thread there was no info just the same question it seems. Seems when I’m ready to go, I’ve had some flakes from the other avenues so makes me think about taking the trip to Ricoh in Ca or possibly to Florida for something else? I’m leaving today for something but looking at the thread makes me want. To stay far from anajet Ricoh but the other side is that this is a new printer and ppl tend to complain more than praise so idk. I have an repurposed dtg and printhead going scarce so that’s why I’m here. I hate that Epson is the only one that you can’t replace head on your own so that’s a worry. Epson head 3k w tech and Ricoh 2k self install ... decisions


----------



## Amelion (Apr 30, 2015)

l AliAs l said:


> I hate that Epson is the only one that you can’t replace head on your own so that’s a worry. Epson head 3k w tech and Ricoh 2k self install ... decisions


actually you can find original spare parts of the f2000 and, at warranty ended, change pretty much everything alone without big issues


----------



## l AliAs l (Jan 19, 2018)

everywhere I read it says you need a program that only techs have for pressure ect and have to put the printer head code in. Some ppl talk about it on threads but no one has said (that I’ve found) it works fine with no program xx months or years later , no problems. No one shared the process or a YouTube video showing that it worked out. I’ve seen one YouTube video on how to take it out but he didnt print after showing it was successful. With so many of these printers out there I figure this should be a common occurrence but there are a lot of f2000 on eBay “needs printhead” and no one is jumping.


----------



## l AliAs l (Jan 19, 2018)

I heard Melco has a sheet that matches the platen on the screen to get the spot perfect. As far as the platen, Livingston systems Tucloc has a dual sleeve platen that you are looking for.


----------



## 707tees (Feb 8, 2020)

I have ri1000 even tho claims to self maintain it doesnt. You still have to flush lines and use tons of cleaner cartridges.


----------



## 707tees (Feb 8, 2020)

Who says ricoh 2k self install?? Ricoh is 2600 and its 2 hour tech install mandatory!


----------



## GCEmbroidery04 (May 20, 2016)

I recently purchased a Ricoh Ri1000, it is a great machine so far no issues. Although I wasn't printing with the white ink, it was still consuming white ink fast. When the white was depleted I replaced the cartridge's with their cleaning fluid and since have been printing with CMYK only, no problems! This is a Ricoh machine not an upgraded Anajet unit. I'm satisfied.


----------

